# Black Walnut Griz, Beavers, Deer etc.



## RobbinW (Feb 17, 2010)

Just finished this big project up in Simcoe, Ontario & was pretty involved! The Griz is a Walnut trunk & he strands almost 7' & the log laying down is a Black Walnut also about 13' long & 4 1/2' diameter at the branches. The deer & Squirrels were carved "off-site" & added to the carving. 
View attachment 125659


View attachment 125660


View attachment 125661


View attachment 125662


View attachment 125663

Thanks, Robbin


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## gwiley (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow. Nicely done.


----------



## NEP (Feb 18, 2010)

Awsome Robbin!


----------



## RobbinW (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks to all for their comments!
Thanks, Robbin


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 4, 2010)

*Nature scenes...*

While I like the individual works I see everywhere, I always like the nature scenes best. Great work...hopefully someday our logs will look more artistic like yours, rather than just logs.


----------

